# Should I buy a new Toro PersonalPace?



## coolturf (Mar 11, 2020)

I have a 2013 Personal Pace (20332) with the B&S 190cc engine.
I bought it used for $100 about 4 years ago.
I'm thinking about buying a new Toro PersonalPace Smartstow (21465) $379.
Edit: Its the model 20340 at $399.
the model 21465 has the 6.25ft-lb Gross Torque Briggs & StrattonEXI 150cc engine

I don't usually buy new, but I'm impressed with how well this 2013 Toro is holding up.

I picked the 21465 because it has everything my current mower has, plus it folds up.
Edit: both the 21465 and 20340 have these features.
- it has the lever to switch between bagging and mulching without removing the bag.
- I like the PersonalPace system.
- I want rear wheel drive.
- Folding it up for storage (SmartStow) would be a big help.

My concerns are 
- the B&S 163cc motor, is it as good as the old 190cc? Is there a Toro engine version?
Edit: Currently the SmartStow technology is only on the B&S engine
- SmartStow looks great, but are there downsides?
- Are Toro's in 2021 of similar quality to those in 2013?

Are there other models, Toro or otherwise I should consider?

I use the rotary mower in conjunction with my John Deer 220A greens mower.
I'm cutting KBG and PRG at about ¾ inch, plus or minus a quarter inch, based on time of year.

I use the Toro to vacuum leaves and top off irregular growth in the heat of the summer when I'm doing very little watering (no in-ground irrigation). And I have some sections that have not been renovated yet, so that area is a salad bowl of Fescue, KBG, PRG, and what ever else has blown in from the neighborhood. I cut that at about 1.5 - 2 inches.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I haven't had any problems with the SmartStow. &#128077;


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

The 163cc Briggs should make at least as much power as the 190cc. The 190cc is ridiculously reliable but that is because it's a design that has been around for many decades. The newer engines are OHV and much more efficient.


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

I have a Briggs 190cc on a different mower and the newer Briggs 163cc engine on my Recycler. Both are rated at 7.25lb-ft of torque. The 163cc is so much quieter and fuel efficient. Mine doesn't have SmartStow so I can't comment on that one.

The question you have to ask yourself is whether the new engine design and SmartStow feature is worth $400 to you for what you'll use it for. Personally, I don't know that I could justify buying a brand new mower for what amounts to clean-up duty when my current older model mower seems to be doing just fine...but I'm not you. One other idea, which I'm sure you've thought of, is If your existing mower is in good shape you could probably sell it for a decent price to help offset the cost of the new one.


----------



## coolturf (Mar 11, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


> I haven't had any problems with the SmartStow. 👍


Great to hear! Thanks!


----------



## coolturf (Mar 11, 2020)

MasterMech said:


> The 163cc Briggs should make at least as much power as the 190cc. The 190cc is ridiculously reliable but that is because it's a design that has been around for many decades. The newer engines are OHV and much more efficient.


Thanks!


----------



## coolturf (Mar 11, 2020)

quattljl said:


> I have a Briggs 190cc on a different mower and the newer Briggs 163cc engine on my Recycler. Both are rated at 7.25lb-ft of torque. The 163cc is so much quieter and fuel efficient. Mine doesn't have SmartStow so I can't comment on that one.
> 
> The question you have to ask yourself is whether the new engine design and SmartStow feature is worth $400 to you for what you'll use it for. Personally, I don't know that I could justify buying a brand new mower for what amounts to clean-up duty when my current older model mower seems to be doing just fine...but I'm not you. One other idea, which I'm sure you've thought of, is If your existing mower is in good shape you could probably sell it for a decent price to help offset the cost of the new one.


Quieter would be welcome, but it seems like the blades on rotary mowers make most of the noise. 
The post was already crazy long, so I didn't mention that the old mower is going to my son's house. 
So we need to buy something. 
Based on what I've seen used, I could sell my existing mower today for the same thing I paid for it. 
I would like to find another used one, but so far, I haven't found a SmartStow used.
I've got another month, to look though, before I have to worry about cutting anything.
Thanks!


----------



## coolturf (Mar 11, 2020)

If you are considering a Toro 22" or 21" walkbehind mower, I would suggest checking out 
this video from Main Street Mowers:







coolturf said:


> I have a 2013 Personal Pace (20332) with the B&S 190cc engine.
> I bought it used for $100 about 4 years ago.
> I'm thinking about buying a new Toro PersonalPace Smartstow (21465) $379 msrp.
> Edit: Its the model 20340 at $399.
> ...


----------



## macattack (Nov 2, 2020)

I have a 2009 20332 model. Runs like a champ. Doesn't use hardly any oil. I was considering a new one last year as this has needed some TLC and fixes. New blade, rear wheels/pinions, trailing shield, won't give it up now. Run it til she dies. I got this free from the curb 5 years ago. The max power blade has made a world of difference. I'd get the biggest engine i could on a new one. I figure i have another 5 years or so from this one.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm in a similar boat. I have an old (2008?) 20332, but I only use it once a year (clean up before reel mowing). Just to save space I'm thinking on getting a battery mower that allow the handles to fold. I dont love the idea of the lack of power some of the rotary battery mowers have, but it should work for my scenario.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

I got a new toro recycler with smartstow last year. It has the 163cc Briggs and Stratton motor. I also reel mow but live in a mature neighborhood with larger trees. There are many times throughout the year I require a clean up mow before reel mowing. I find it has more than enough power and has great suction for bagging leaves and debris. Also the smartstow is great for saving space. Personally I'm not a fan of the personal pace and got the FWD version with the separate handle to in gauge self propelled but either way I don't think you will be disappointed in your choice. The new toro recyclers are just as good as the older ones and are good mowers overall.


----------



## coolturf (Mar 11, 2020)

Thanks @SNOWBOB11 !
I'm going to keep an eye out for a used one.
But if I don't find it used, I wouldn't feel bad paying for a new one.


----------



## coolturf (Mar 11, 2020)

I found a 2019 personal pace recycler 22 model 20340. 
It's a smart stow, with the bigger wheels on the back. 
The previous owner had moved to a condo. 
All the things I enjoyed about my 20332, plus it folds up and stores front wheels up.

It also makes it much more convenient to clean under the deck and checking/removing the blade.

I've used it all season, and have no complaints.

Let me know if you have any questions about it.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

@coolturf what's the deal with the large tires on the back? Pros and cons?


----------



## coolturf (Mar 11, 2020)

ionicatoms said:


> @coolturf what's the deal with the large tires on the back? Pros and cons?


My guess is it has to do with tipping it backwards for storage. I don't notice any difference in performance. No loss of torque going up hills and seems the same on flat ground too.


----------

